# Crosscut sled design



## larsof54 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am desperately trying to find a link to a crosscut sled design/build video that I saw on a forum about 6 months ago. I have searched extensively to no avail. The owner built himself a sled that would do dado cuts, bevel cuts and 90 degree cuts, all on one sled. It has an adjustable front fence that has five bolts holding it in place. The right side has a horizontal bolt that is used to micro adjust the fence forward or backward to get a perfect 90 degrees to the saw blade. The base of the sled used 1/2" plywood and sliding hardboard pieces over top to achieve zero clearance regardless of blade thickness or angle. There were two knobs threaded though the fence to secure the tops in place. I have looked a hundreds of sled vids and designs but this one is the cream of the crop. I would love to find it again. HELP! please and thanks.


----------



## mark4345 (Oct 7, 2011)

http://wnwoodworkingschool.com/5-cuts-to-a-perfect-cross-cut-sled/
doesnt sound like the same sled, but this one is hard to beat


----------



## MinnesotaMarty (Jan 25, 2015)

Larry, 
The William Ng video on the cross-cut sled is the absolute gold standard. There are others but the Ng sled is the best IMO.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

Kiefer's sled has adjustable fence…
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61820

This one has adjustable hardboard base for dados..





but you prolly already saw those.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/137434


----------



## larsof54 (Jul 15, 2013)

The one I saw looks similar to Kiefer's, but that's not the one I'm after. The link to his tube video turns up an "OOPS"


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

From Tommy Evans ^


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

Homemadetool.net website has 223 sleds.

Kiefer's projects are there also, but the sled links back to LJ's and that is where the broken youtube link is. He seems to have removed all his videos. Maybe send him a message.

Adjustable sleds (edited the search for adjustable)

good luck.
peace, T


----------



## larsof54 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ya, Kiefer's sled is the one that I saw and was looking for. I was going to send a link to a couple of people who liked my sled (based on his design) but the vids are gone. Thanks for your help, everyone


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Larry, don't know if your still looking, but I came across this design…

Precision Crosscut Sled design from ShopNotes #99


----------



## larsof54 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks, Tommy, but I have gone with Keifer's design and I am absolutely thrilled with it. One sled will do dados, regular cuts, and bevel cuts. All with zero clearance. I built a large one and a smaller one for the new Sawstop PCS.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Larry, is this it?


----------



## larsof54 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, that is exactly the one I was looking for. Somehow it was taken off utube. I messaged Keifer and he graciously put the video up again.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

I thought it looked like it. I downloaded it so I'll have a copy if it ever gets lost again. Thanks for making us aware of it. larry


----------

